# Meggy Moose



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I just wanted to share some pics of my beautiful baby meg, i tragically lost her in march last year due to skin cancer


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

here are some more
The second and third pics are her with cody, my collie that i lost last year also, and with frey my current baby. the fourth is her having a cuddle with my sister, and the last is her in thne background with frey and pheonix that i also lost last year


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have decided to turn this into a thread for all the babies i have lost


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

more  gosh i have alot of pics


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

and a couple more


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

and even more


----------



## lornasiddon (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness what beautiful dogs... Im so sorry you have had a terrible time, we too lost our colllie cross Roo 22 days ago. Love your photos.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Meg was a collie cross staffy, cody was a border collie and pheonix was a dobbie cross, the big blonde dog was vinnie a GSD cross and the little black and white dog was bailey, a JRT. I miss having collies soooo much. I think when i am ready for another dog am going to get another collie, so sorry to hear of your loss, and thank you for calling them beautiful, i think that to


----------

